# Some Moo Cow Babies =)



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Here's a current litter of little spotted babies.  The darker ones I'm expecting to be broken blacks, and the lighter ones should turn out to be broken doves. The one on the end just didn't want to sit still. :roll:










I'll get more pictures once they open their eyes.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Aw congrats  I want some moo mice, but the closet think I got is Ella my broken Fox/tan blue doe. I think I might rescue a moo one from being a feeder as a pet. I just have to find a store near me that doesn't just carry albinos...


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww they are lovely, *steals 2nd little moo*


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I've just got some fawn brokens in a litter, but they're all bucks  very cute though, hopefully will get some more from other doe's


----------

